
FOSDEM 2016 – Interesting Things You Can Do with ZFS - protomyth
https://fosdem.org/2016/schedule/event/zfs/
======
protomyth
direct link to slides:
[https://fosdem.org/2016/schedule/event/zfs/attachments/slide...](https://fosdem.org/2016/schedule/event/zfs/attachments/slides/869/export/events/attachments/zfs/slides/869/FOSDEM_2016_ZFS.pdf)

